# ?Flathead? Release By Jim Fletcher Archery



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*“Flathead” Release By Jim Fletcher Archery*

“Flathead” Release
By Jim Fletcher Archery
www.fletcharchery.com

Built on the same principles as the Fletchhunter the Flathead is both reliable and is built to take most any kind of punishment and has forward trigger design which will help you gain back some of your draw length.
While shooting with this release you couldn’t help notice the smoothness, this is due to Jim Fletchers exclusive self-locking, over-center trigger design. The trigger is fully adjustable and works very well with my d-loop.
I received the leather buckle which felt very nice on my wrist but, also comes in deluxe Velcro strap as well. Both styles allow for adjustment to your right length and comes in Toxic Green or Black Anodize.
Jim Fletcher took their very popular FlatHead release and now has made it available in Pink anodize. This release is also available in the Velcro or buckle strap and is also made to fit anyone. So, all you ladies looking to keep your accessories coordinated in pink then this is your release. Both release as do all Jim Fletcher releases come with a “Life Time” warranty.
For more info on the Flathead or any of the other many releases visit Jim Fletcher Archery at www.fletcharchery.com 


Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the post. Great releases!


----------

